
Netflix personal trainer - samx18
http://makeit.netflix.com/projects/personal-trainer
======
meesterdude
neat! happily surprised to see netflix creating a nice little tinker project
like this. More companies should do this.

Also, a nice landing page with the video on the left. They were even kind
enough to leave the default scroll behavior! A great introductory doc.

But creating this doesn't change the fact that a lot of netflix content is
subpar, nor does it make me less likely to cancel my membership. Which is fine
- but don't make this a regular thing, either.

